# Some pics of my new 2inch Frontosa



## TriniBrad (Mar 27, 2010)

hey all i finally for around to getting a photobucket account so here are some pics of my lil friends and 4 Oscars that were in the small tank with them when i took the pics, ill add more of them in their bigger tank























































those are just a few hope you enjoyed them :thumb:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

So cute when they're little. How many did you get?


----------



## TriniBrad (Mar 27, 2010)

i got 2 at the time and im just getting ready to go to the LPS to pick up 3 more from a batch that they got from a diff breeder. i figurer its better than having all from the same parents. :thumb:


----------



## TriniBrad (Mar 27, 2010)

back with 3 new lil 2/3 inch Frontosas and they were small for that set so im hoping that there female!! that would make it 1M-4F. ill put sum pics of them up a lil later!


----------



## Mal&amp;Vic1998 (Nov 9, 2010)

I just bought 2, 2 inch Frontosas yesterday. They are doing great and look exactly identical to yours. Do you know the Species of your Fronts. It would help. Also how do you count the stripes, Count the white stripes or the dark stripes?
Thanks.


----------



## TriniBrad (Mar 27, 2010)

there Brundi, you count the black stripes.. you should really consider doing alot of reading up on these fish as they can be a bit tough to keep. lucky you, you found this site!  the ppl here are very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Mal&amp;Vic1998 (Nov 9, 2010)

My 2 Brundi Fronts are doing great in a 6 ft. 135 gallon. They are now at 3+ inches after 4 months(were 2 inches when I bought them) and no problems with tankmates and are very healthy. I feed them about 8 different kinds of food, from algae crisps to quality flake to krill. Doing Great!!!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

TriniBrad - nice looking fronts. Lot's of blue already :thumb:

Between them and the oscars, you'll need some mighty big tanks pretty soon, or do people keep them in ponds in Trinidad? I guess it would be warm enough, not like freezing cold Ohio


----------



## nmonigold87 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice looking Fronts. I'm going to Trinidad on vacation for carnival in a few weeks, small world


----------



## TriniBrad (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks man, there a lot bigger now the biggest is 4 1/2 inches. i just got a 8foot 240 gal tank for them and other tank mates, so i think they will be happy. Trinidad Carnival is the best in the world! your goin to love it! ill see you partying on the road!! 

Bless!


----------



## wesbound (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey.. your baby fronts look great!!! Their stripes look solid...... Good start.... =D>


----------

